# comment mettre les icônes de Facebook, Twitter sur mon dock



## Applenaute (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, surtout ne vous moquez pas de moi, certes, j'ai switché depuis presque 18 mois mais je suis invalide (  adulte handicapé ) et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour apprendre à bien utiliser mon Mac. Je suis hospitalisé depuis 15 mois avec des permissions de quelques jours ( 3 jours maxi/perm. ) J'avais un MBA 13" que j'ai vendu, je me suis offert un MBPro fin 2011 qui est vraiment une super machine mais que j'ai encore du mal à utiliser . 

Donc, je voudrais que vous m'aidiez à mettre les icônes des réseaux sociaux, genre Facebook, Twitter, sur mon dock pour ne plus être contraint de faire une recherche via mon navigateur à chaque fois que je veux twitter ou autres ...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et peut-être à une prochaine.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

Tu ne peux pas réellement faire ça...
Le plus simple c'est d'enregistrer Facebook comme Signet dans Safari, ce qui t'évitera de faire les recherches.

Mais à première vue pas possible autrement pour Facebook.

Pour twitter, il me semble qu'il existe une application native pour OS X, que tu trouveras sûrement sur le Mac App Store !

Bon courage


----------



## thracine04 (15 Janvier 2013)

Encore mieux, t'as qu'à glisser ton facebook, twitter etc dans ta barre de signet et non dans ton menu signet donc que tu soit sur n'importe quelle page ton facebook et twitter sera accessible avec un clic seulement et pas de recherche.

Pour ce faire: tu vas sur ta page facebook et dans ton menu signet et tu choisis ''afficher tous les signets'', ensuite tu sélectionne à gauche ''barre de signet'' et là tu fais commande C sur ton URL facebook et command V dans la fenêtre de la barre de signet et tu vas voir il va apparaître dans ta barre en dessous de ton URL.

J'espère que je me suis bien expliquée, la compo n'est pas ma matière forte! LOL!


----------



## jonson (20 Janvier 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tu ne peux pas réellement faire ça...
> Le plus simple c'est d'enregistrer Facebook comme Signet dans Safari, ce qui t'évitera de faire les recherches.
> ...



L'appli twitter exsite bien sur le mac appstore, mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour facebook.


----------



## thracine04 (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Met-le dans la barre de signet c'est la meilleure solution.

Je suis en train d'écrire là et si je regarde en haut de ma page, mon Facebook et Twitter est à un clic seulement. C'est bien ce que tu voulais?

Dans le dock on peut mettre seulement des logiciels.


----------

